# Gloucester Fuel Store.



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

This site may be worth another look before it is demolished, wartime store for 16,000 tons of petrol( I think).
At present most buildings are secure and it is in the "redevelopement" process.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice find matey 

I take it you didnt get any access into the tanks?


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Nice find matey
> 
> I take it you didnt get any access into the tanks?



Nope, funny day really, lots of CCTV on adjacent factories, police cars wizzing about on the new by-pass that passes the main gate,(not for me,lol.) eventualy got fed up with crouching in nettles etc.

Tanks are C2 type, all the same except for access shaft/tunnel.

The place is on the market for new houses etc according to the agent in Brum.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 20, 2008)

interesting site m8, any idea where the fuel went to?


----------



## krela (Jun 20, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> interesting site m8, any idea where the fuel went to?



That particular style looks WW2 time to me.


----------



## MD (Jun 20, 2008)

looks a great find id love to have a good look around there


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> interesting site m8, any idea where the fuel went to?



All part of this lot, secure storage with a big part in operation "PLUTO".
I suspect there is a link to Plymouth cannot find it though!
Krela, not sure of exact date.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 20, 2008)

Engineer said:


> All part of this lot, secure storage with a big part in operation "PLUTO".
> I suspect there is a link to Plymouth cannot find it though!



And the Isle of Wight if its to do with PLUTO.
Links;

http://www.iwight.com/home/news/d-day1.asp

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Pluto

http://www.combinedops.com/pluto.htm

http://www.british-genealogy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9370

http://www.ww2inthehighlands.co.uk/folders/localhistory/operationpluto.htm

http://www.history.petop.co.uk/html/pluto.html

That last link is quite interesting, prob more to you mainlanders


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

*Gloucester Fuel Store.*

Thanks for the links Urban Mole.


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 20, 2008)

Great find mate, i like the picure of the building appearing to be held up buy gas/fuel pipes most odd 

Thanks for sharing, shame you couldn't get in a tank for a shot or two.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

Silverfox said:


> Great find mate, i like the picure of the building appearing to be held up buy gas/fuel pipes most odd
> 
> Thanks for sharing, shame you couldn't get in a tank for a shot or two.



Just a matter of time I hope.


----------



## Silverfox (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool i keep an eye on your posts then bud.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 20, 2008)

There are some fuel storage tanks here on the Island, connected with PLUTO, but Im unsure exactly where, so if anyone gets any leads, let me know


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> There are some fuel storage tanks here on the Island, connected with PLUTO, but Im unsure exactly where, so if anyone gets any leads, let me know



Reading through the links Browns Golf Course looks like an area worth checking.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 20, 2008)

Ive already been there, and found the old pump house on Browns golf course, but its empty and is used to store machinary, like mowers and pruning tools etc for the golf course.
There was also a pump house in Shanklin, Ive not found that yet, it may be demo'd.
But Im sure the storage tanks would be somewhere high up, so it would give a bit of head on the way to the pumps then onto France...


----------



## Engineer (Jun 20, 2008)

There's an interesting regular compound at NGR: SX523914, looks like a new house there now, beside the old railway.
Just a guess from a quick search of the maps.


----------



## krela (Jun 20, 2008)

Silverfox said:


> Great find mate, i like the picure of the building appearing to be held up buy gas/fuel pipes most odd



It's a fairly standard tanker filling rig


----------



## Bad wolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pix!!, those 70s pye pmr sets are well known to me!. Lots converted by us radio hams to 4, 2 mtrs and 70 cms bands!.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2008)

Very interesting site and buildings plus the info about operation PLUTO. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Very interesting site and buildings plus the info about operation PLUTO. Excellent stuff.



This one may be near to your area, crosshair centered on one tank.


http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.355792&lon=-4.114799&z=17.4&r=0&src=msl


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 21, 2008)

Engineer said:


> This one may be near to your area, crosshair centered on one tank.
> 
> 
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.355792&lon=-4.114799&z=17.4&r=0&src=msl



Cheers for the link, Engineer.  I've got a feeling that might be the one that Kernow did a report on. Thread link below.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4847&highlight=fuel+depot,+plymouth


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 21, 2008)

foxy - the site i did the report of is on the other side of the river.... 

i have been to the one engineer posted the flashearth link of tho, its very overgrown .....there was another nearby, but its all houses now


----------



## Engineer (Jun 21, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers for the link, Engineer.  I've got a feeling that might be the one that Kernow did a report on. Thread link below.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4847&highlight=fuel+depot,+plymouth



Kernow has checked them all in Plymouth, the one in the report is here:

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.34971&lon=-4.18562&z=16.6&r=0&src=msl

Stuey also did a report on 28Days.


----------



## Engineer (Oct 11, 2008)

*Fuel store.*



Urban Mole said:


> Ive already been there, and found the old pump house on Browns golf course, but its empty and is used to store machinary, like mowers and pruning tools etc for the golf course.
> There was also a pump house in Shanklin, Ive not found that yet, it may be demo'd.
> But Im sure the storage tanks would be somewhere high up, so it would give a bit of head on the way to the pumps then onto France...



Did some more research, the first pumping station after the fuel arrived on IOW was near Whippance Farm, the 620,000 gallon storage tanks were above ground at Hungerberry Copse, under camo netting.
The Shanklyn pumps were in the wartime ruins of The Royal Spa Hotel.
The Sandown pumps were in the old napoleonic fort at Yaverland, (now Fort Spinney Centre, I think).

Got the info here. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/PLUTO-Pipe-Line-Under-Ocean-Definitive/dp/0952587602/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1223686278&sr=1-1[/ame]


----------

